# Public (free) primary schools in Barcelona and the surrounding area



## lucyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi Everyone,

Does anyone have any experience of the public school system in Barcelona? I am moving out there in April with two kids, one 18 months, the other 5 years old. We can't afford private school so we are looking for a public primary school for our 5 year old boy.

I am really worried about how he will cope in school with everything in Catalan, and we are thinking he might find it easier to settle in if a few of the kids speak English. Are there any areas where there are significant populations of expats that send their kids to public schools?

My boyfriend is currenly living in Gracia, and likes it there but it's apparently very Catalan. Other areas we have considered include Poble Sec, Poble Nou, or maybe further out in Castadefels or Sitges.

Any help on this or general advice on the public school system in Barcelona would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!

PS Neither my boyfriend or I speak any significant Spanish at the moment and no Catalan at all, although we fully intend to learn!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

lucyh said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Does anyone have any experience of the public school system in Barcelona? I am moving out there in April with two kids, one 18 months, the other 5 years old. We can't afford private school so we are looking for a public primary school for our 5 year old boy.
> 
> ...


hi & :welcome:

I wouldn't worry too much about yor little boy - my girls were 5 & 8 when they started at school here & in our area they study in both Castellano & Valenciano - Valenciano is pretty much the same as Catalán - & they've been fine, as would be the majority of kids starting that young

I can't help specifically with your area, but if you look on our 'useful links' sticky thread above, you'll find a link to a thread about 'Education in Spain' which has lots of general info on it

we've been here 8 years now, and although I now teach Spanish, I could no way hold a conversation in Valenciano (my kids can though), although I can read it & understand a lot of it spoken.........one language at a time, especially for my old brain


----------



## lucyh (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and reassurance, I'm sure our son will pick up the language a whole lot quicker than we will. 
Cheers
Lucy


----------

